# Steering creep



## tc33daowner (Nov 17, 2012)

I just bought a 2005 tc33da new holland and am wondering if I need to be concerned about the steering wheel creeping around. I understand that the system is hydrostatic but do know of I need to worry about this or not. Noticed when I had it on the road going to get fuel.


----------



## cyrush (Apr 20, 2010)

With a fully hydrostatic system there is always leakage ( slippage) between the rotary spools in the steering valve so a small amount of creep of the wheel will occur to keep the tractor in a straight line, conversely if you hold the steering wheel ridgid and drive in a straight line the tractor will gradually wander slowly off line.


----------

